#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Required: typical Ammonia Plant , plot plan, preliminary design documents

## arad

Hi Everybody


I need  typical Ammonia Plant , plot plan, preliminary design documents for one of my
projects. if anybody have it please send it to my mail. or share it

thanksSee More: Required: typical Ammonia Plant , plot plan, preliminary design documents

----------


## hamidkeng

Dear
Please write your email here,
bests

----------


## hamidkeng

Dear
Please write your email here,
bests

----------


## mikgb

Hi, if you have the plot plan and the preliminary design, if you could send it to me it would be the best. I have a project about design an ammonia plant and i have some doubts with the distribution of the equipment and things like that. Please this is mi e-mail mikgb@hotmail.com

----------


## mikgb

> Dear
> Please write your email here,
> bests



Hi, if you have the plot plan and the preliminary design, if you could send it to me it would be the best. I have a project about design an ammonia plant and i have some doubts with the distribution of the equipment and things like that. Please this is mi e-mail mikgb@hotmail.com

----------


## mikgb

> Dear
> Please write your email here,
> bests



Hi, if you have the plot plan and the preliminary design, if you could send it to me it would be the best. I have a project about design an ammonia plant and i have some doubts with the distribution of the equipment and things like that. Please this is mi e-mail mikgb@hotmail.com :Peaceful:

----------


## fuzzy_mech07

kindly share at alokbdas@gmail.com

thanks

----------


## fuzzy_mech07

kindly share at alokbdas@gmail.com

thanks.

----------


## racp12

Dear colleagues,
If you have to design a layout of equipment in a process plant, first of all, you need the piping and instrument drawing (P&ID). The layout of equipment depends on characteristics of the process, design licenses, industry standards like NFPA 30, and may other factors. It is not convenient to copy designs made under technologies not familiar to you, because that is not an engineering practice. Remember that you are responsible for the design and you must know everything about such design, including that it is safe. 
If you do not know how to design the layout, please, remember that human beens may die due to defective designs. Bad engineering may be as dangerous as terrorism.

I suggest study the contents of **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## selmagis

> Dear colleagues,
> If you have to design a layout of equipment in a process plant, first of all, you need the piping and instrument drawing (P&ID). The layout of equipment depends on characteristics of the process, design licenses, industry standards like NFPA 30, and may other factors. It is not convenient to copy designs made under technologies not familiar to you, because that is not an engineering practice. Remember that you are responsible for the design and you must know everything about such design, including that it is safe. 
> If you do not know how to design the layout, please, remember that human beens may die due to defective designs. Bad engineering may be as dangerous as terrorism.
> 
> I suggest study the contents of **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good advice.

----------


## selmagis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] is some info about Ammonium and Safety.

----------


## gion_ro40

Password please.

----------


## yogacruise

kindly share at yogacruise@gmail.com



thanksSee More: Required: typical Ammonia Plant , plot plan, preliminary design documents

----------


## bjing

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

